# BlueJ



## Kerberus (18. Jul 2004)

Arbeite mit BlueJ. Jetzt habe ich ein eigenes Package geschrieben und importiere dieses. Wenn ich meine Applikationen in BlueJ aufstarte, funktioniert alles so, wie es sollte. Exportiere ich das Projekt jedoch in ein jar-File so funktionieren die Methoden/Klassen die ich von meinem eigenen Package verwende nicht mehr. Weiss jemand an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## Isaac (18. Jul 2004)

Weil du den Classpath nicht auf dein package zeigen lässt?
Weil du falsche Importanweisungen benutzt?

Keine Ahnung, da kann es mehrere Gründe geben.


----------



## Kerberus (18. Jul 2004)

Ne, der Classpath sollte stimmen.
Denn innerhalb von BlueJ funktioniert das Programm.
Als Exportierte Jar-Datei funktionert es nicht mehr.


----------



## Isaac (18. Jul 2004)

DAs ist doch nur ein Hinweiss darauf das JBlue eine angabe hat die dein Jar nicht hat. Die Frage aller Fragen ist nur, welche?


----------



## Calamitous (18. Jul 2004)

nur ne Vermutung....
aber BlueJ hackt allgemein mit derartigen Vorgängen, denn der Zweck von BlueJ ist das man Java lernt und nicht damit Progs schreibt... (wobei es natürlich theoretisch schon funktionieren müßte)


----------



## Kerberus (18. Jul 2004)

@Isaac Ich habe ein Package geschrieben vu.ch.sirmackerberus Dies beinhaltet unter anderem die Klassen Card und CardManager (Eigene GUI-Elemente). Nun erstelle ich einen CardManager (Was der genau macht ist nicht so wichtig.) und lasse diesen anzeigen. Innerhalb von BlueJ geht das, das das Package ja importiert wird. Exportiere ich in eine Jar so scheint es, als wären die Informationen aus dem Package nicht mehr vorhanden.
Kann ich das Package mit einem ClassLoader laden?


----------

